# Steve & Teri Maxwell? - Keeping Our Children’s Hearts



## Username3000 (Dec 8, 2018)

has anyone read Keeping Our Children’s Hearts by the Maxwell’s?

Does anyone have an informed opinion on their teaching? 

I found a couple of their books at a thrift store, but I don’t know how good they are. 

Any Christian parenting book is worth a look. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 8, 2018)

There's some godly wisdom, but the most important elements of parenting are largely missing. The book is concerned with protecting kids from bad influences and teaching them to be respectful and religious. So its main message ends up being, "Protect your kids from all these worldly influences and bad habits, and they will grow up godly."

Okay. But I'd prefer a message that went more like, "Show your kids the unmatched glory of Jesus revealed in the Scriptures, and pray like mad."



E.R. CROSS said:


> Any Christian parenting book is worth a look.



Not so. There are tons of Christian parenting books, and most should never have been written.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Dec 9, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Not so. There are tons of Christian parenting books, and most should never have been written.



I think he meant all of them are worth a look _into_—i.e., worth at least inquiring about—not necessarily speaking about their contents.


----------



## Username3000 (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you for the responses. 

Jack, I am always pleased to find a thread where you have chimes in.


----------

